# Dry skin



## Mclisa (Dec 26, 2012)

Charlie had his first puppy groom today, just a wash blow dry and his nails, feet, face and boy bits trimmed. When I picked him up the groomer said he had dry skin, I have noticed it before especially after I brush him as his coat is black. It doesn't seem to bother him too much he has the odd scratch now and again but nothing to make me think his skin is irritated and he has no scabs or cuts or anything. 

Hes fed on barking heads and I don't wash him very often at all, if anything I just rinse his paws and legs off after a muddy walk. Should I add anything to his food to improve his skin? The groomer recommended salmon oil? Any suggestions?


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I found that the only thing that cleared up Max's skin was switching him to raw. Since then his skin is lovely, his coat is glossy he is just brilliant.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

When we were in Kenya my Dad was a firm fan of marmite - rich in vitamin B whatever(oops sorry, can't remember -12?) good for skin and coats. Used to give them the end of a teaspoon every day....
Also vetzyme conditioning tablets, when we could get hold of them - they are yeast based...


----------



## loopyloo (Aug 18, 2012)

Raffy sometimes has a bit of dry skin but, when I mentioned it to my vet at his 6 month check, she said lots of puppies get this because they are growing quickly and the skin cells have a quick turnover. Of course you notice it more with a black dog  Vet recommended Yumeega oil but this seemed to upset his stomach.


----------

